# Interstate U2400/ US145



## JSRacer (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding prices for these batteries online. The Interstate U2400 and the US145 are the same battery correct? 

I'm wondering how much this battery typically is and what the best prices you guys have seen with this battery. And where online there are prices. It seems like a secret!


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

It's no secret- you just have to contact your local interstate/us battery reps for pricing. Prices are different throughout the country due to freight costs.


----------



## JSRacer (Jun 22, 2008)

Well that's kinda the reason I'm asking. I'd like to get an idea what they cost _before_ I got to my Interstate guy. That way I'm half familiar with what the deal is.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I did some preliminary quotes a couple months back. Contacted Trojan, US Battery, Interstate (who never got back to me) and even my local Batteries Plus store.

Best bang for the buck was with US Battery of all the quotes I received. I don't recall the specific details, but they waived the core charge due to it being my first purchase (otherwise it would have been $15 per battery) and gave me free delivery to my driveway. Price was about $2500 for the quantity and type of battery I inquired about at the time, which may have changed since then... I can't recall, and can't find the email now.

Don't be afraid to call or email them. Explain what you're doing, explain that since you aren't replacing batteries you aren't willing to collect cores or pay a core fee, and tell them you want them delivered to your location, and tell them you're also quoting their competitors. You'd be surprised to see what they'll do to get your business. 

An EV traction pack isn't a small order- Batteries Plus wanted to set me up on a "corporate account" so they could get me maximum discount.


----------



## JSRacer (Jun 22, 2008)

$2500 for how many? And what battery exactly?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> I don't recall the specific details
> 
> ...
> 
> I inquired about at the time, which may have changed since then... I can't recall, and can't find the email now.


Re-quoted the answer to that question.


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

JSRacer said:


> I'm having a hard time finding prices for these batteries online. The Interstate U2400 and the US145 are the same battery correct?
> 
> I'm wondering how much this battery typically is and what the best prices you guys have seen with this battery. And where online there are prices. It seems like a secret!


 JSRacer.. I spoke recently with the assitant manager of the Interstate warehouse in Indy and was quoted $105/each for that battery. No core charge, no delivery charge for the number of batts I'd need AND said they would honor the warranty. I left very happy... Obviously, I've yet to order them as I haven't started the build.. however, the teardown is pretty much complete!

fyi.. gave me a price of $81 each for the U2200 and $100/each for the U8vgc (8v), I've pretty much decided on 15 of the 8v's for space and weight.. I'll sacrifice on range, but my needs aren't that great.


----------



## JSRacer (Jun 22, 2008)

$105 for the US145? WOW! I woulda jumped on that! That's only $5 above dealer cost. They retail at $199. I've been looking since my first post. You sure it was the US 145/U2400?


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

JSRacer said:


> $105 for the US145? WOW! I woulda jumped on that! That's only $5 above dealer cost. They retail at $199. I've been looking since my first post. You sure it was the US 145/U2400?


yes, I told him I would need either 20 6v's or 15 8v's


----------

